# Birds!



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Went for a country cruise the other night and all I can say is birds, birds, and more birds! This has all the makings of a banner year. With many CRP contracts coming up in 2007 I'm just hoping ND can keep it going, as we are living the golden pheasant years right now.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

You must have been cruising in the far NE corner up around Cavalier and Pembina right?? Should be a great year for ditch parrots up there!! :beer:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, the same people are saying the minnesota birds are going to be hot around lake of the woods! :withstupid: The normal range will be crawling with sportsman and the usual jerks that don't respest anyone because the media is going to hype this like crazy and no matter what state you live in, the slobs will be out in force. Late season when they are too cold to go out we'll be having a ball! :wink:


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Pembina is going to be the hot place to be this year. Mark it in your book!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

From Pembina to Park River........the number count is crazy!!! Should open a seasonal motel up there......... :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Pembina always has birds - because they are in a valley, they don't ever have the winter kill the rest of the state has.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Dont forget Backoo and Neche......excellent numbers up there!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Stay out of Neche...That's MY turf!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

One step ahead of ALL of you!!!

I already moved the camper to Hoople. Got my name staked down on some primo pheasant land. From there north the birds were pretty active and lots of broods along the roads in the mornings.

Whahalla will be tough to beat this year.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

This is true!
I live out by the Fairgrounds in West Fargo.
I was going out there Saturday for the Poison concert and near the drainage ditch off 13th ave I noticed a couple pheasants, rooster and hen, and then right at the turn/curve that heads north towards the fairgrounds I saw another rooster.
Right in town!!!!!

Spoiler92


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

SSSSSHHHHHH....those are my pets!! 8)


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

They used to be Jiffy, I saw a neck collar on one of the roosters and he is mine!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Those weren't pheasants...They were carnies!


----------



## woodcanoeguy (Oct 8, 2005)

Been seeing thousands of birds up around Duncan and all
the way along the dry river east to Mainsfield...ya hoo...what a season coming up!!!!!


----------

